# I want more lessons but my trainer won’t do it.



## Paige_rides (Oct 5, 2021)

I’ve been riding for around a year now and I LOVE IT but there’s one problem I have some kind of longing to spend more time there, since I take one lesson every Saturday I can’t go there every day, but there are girls at my barn who are taking more than 1 lesson a week but they ride with a different trainer. Now this trainer is more popular than my trainer and she does more lessons and that’s what I want I love my current trainer but I love horses and the stable more. Another problem is that they’re very filled up and it’s hard to keep a spot so getting more lessons seems impossible, please help.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know about others here, but I see nothing wrong with riding under more than one trainer, or coach, at the same time. 

Is there another lesson barn nearby?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure how anyone here can help you. will your parents pay for more?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

First, can you personally afford the extra? Second, can you drive yourself to lessons? If no to either of those then you are in a position where you are subject to the financial and time availability of those that can. If neither of those apply then talk frankly to your trainer about where you are at and if you are ready to move to the other instructor. It may be the different instructors teach different levels and even if a spot is available you may not be ready. In that case if you can afford the added lessons, time and have transportation then finding lessons elsewhere that could be added or replace where you are at may be worth looking into.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

If your finances and transportation are sorted, go look at other schools. Trainers don’t usually like their students riding elsewhere but if they aren’t able to provide what you want, I see nothing wrong with it. You might even find a school which is a better fit for you and switch fully.


----------

